# Rocco crafting Infused-water Dispenser //closed



## newleafjunkie (Apr 17, 2020)

*He has stopped craftin. Sorry y’all.*


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 17, 2020)

May I come visit?


----------



## astermallow (Apr 17, 2020)

ooh I've been looking for this diy, I'd love to come c:


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to come grab it


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to learn it.


----------



## once (Apr 17, 2020)

Been looking for this for a few days lol, would love to drop by


----------



## shirocha (Apr 17, 2020)

Could I come by, please?


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 17, 2020)

Would love the chance to visit! I am Konomi from Dango Island.


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 18, 2020)

is this still opened?  I would love to come by! Crystal from Polaris


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love a visit! I'm Paloma from Roanette~


----------



## catheyrine (Apr 18, 2020)

I would like to come visit if there's room please!  Thanks


----------



## Nophica (Apr 18, 2020)

I've been searching for this for a while! I would love to come snag it <3 If there's room ofc!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

Interested if still available, please! I'd be Snow from Reviled.


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 18, 2020)

I would looooooove to nab this DIY! Super interested >o>


----------



## newleafjunkie (Apr 18, 2020)

Still open!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 18, 2020)

would love to go


----------



## unravel (Apr 18, 2020)

Same if its still ooeb


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I come by? I really want this recipe ;-; haha


----------



## Jenny_ysy (Apr 18, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## merinda! (Apr 18, 2020)

me too please!


----------



## newleafjunkie (Apr 18, 2020)

Wait time is currently 30 min or so.


----------



## Rifry (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to join if this is still open!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 18, 2020)

i'd like to visit when theres a chance please!


----------



## newleafjunkie (Apr 18, 2020)

He has finished crafting. Apologies to those who I didn’t get to


----------

